# Ricoh 4in1 cardreader (R5C822)

## cwr

I'm trying to get a Ricoh 4-in-1 media reader working on a Thinkpad T60.

Under Gentoo the controller is found:

Mar  8 19:21:57 sixpence kernel: mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:15:00.2] using DMA

and the following modules loaded:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

r592                   10027  0 

sdhci_pci               8151  0 

sdhci                  19873  1 sdhci_pci

memstick                5136  1 r592

mmc_core               74436  1 sdhci

```

lspci gives:

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

	Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad W500

	Physical Slot: 1-2

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

	Memory at f8301800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

	Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

	Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

	Physical Slot: 1-2

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

	Memory at f8302000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: r592

	Kernel modules: r592

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20cb

	Physical Slot: 1-2

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

	Memory at f8302400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

but there's no sign of a /dev/mm... with or without a card inserted.

Under Ubuntu I get the following messages in the kernel log:

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.136218] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.136221] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.200258] sdhci-pci 0000:15:00.2: SDHCI controller found [1180:0822] (rev 21)

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.201373] sdhci-pci 0000:15:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.201388] sdhci-pci 0000:15:00.2: dummy supplies not allowed

Mar  8 19:25:59 sixpence kernel: [    1.201393] sdhci-pci 0000:15:00.2: dummy supplies not allowed

Does anyone know what the "dummy supplies not allowed" means?

I've been testing with a standard SDHC card from my camera: is some

special type of card or formatting needed?

Thanks for any ideas - Will

----------

## charles17

 *cwr wrote:*   

> but there's no sign of a /dev/mm... with or without a card inserted.

 

There should be some noise in dmesg when inserting / removing a card. 

Also lsblk should display the devices when inserted.  

And furthermore, there might be something new in the /dev/disk/by-id/ directory. 

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_PCIxx12#Card_detection

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may check if SDHC is supported by your cardreader first please

----------

## cwr

The device is recognised in the kernel log, but nothing changes when a card (possibly the

wrong type of card) is inserted or removed.  I suspect that the reader is dead, but the

Ricoh R5C822 driver has a complicated history, and I hoped I might be messing something.

Thanks for the mention of lsblk - I'd never heard of it.

Will

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Is this a build in Card-Reader or an external one?

When it is a build in, there is a very high chance that it can only read SD cards, as i checked that notebook and it has a very old Core2duo type, and at that point there were no sdhc or sdxc cards available.

I am not very happy with those build in card-readers. They tend to destroy expensive sdcards. The mechanism ruined several of my sdcards on different notebooks. IT is also hardly documented on which cards are supported by the cardreader itself. And i talk about 

turion 64 notebook (disassembled)

asus g70sg notebook (sold)

asus 17 inch notebook (first i7 cpu type)

I highly recommend if possible to use the datacable of your camera for example or use wifi of your camera. those sdcards are fragile. just leave the sdcards in the device and try to use the datacable of camera, or whatever you use it for.

also the cardreaders of external harddiscs are junk. 

i suspect the small size and the fragile mechanism, it is not very well engineered. in comparision with floppy discs for example (also only plastics, but a bit of metal)

----------

## cwr

Thanks - it's a built-in reader, so I'll find an actual SD card and try that.  I'm pretty vague

on all the different types of memory cards, so thanks for the warning.  I don't actually want

to use it a great deal, it's just that it would be handy sometimes; I thought of fitting a replacement,

but that means dismantling the entire laptop down to the motherboard.

Will

----------

## Roman_Gruber

not worth it. and you will not get any better cardreader for a notebook, as those are special adapted for every model and brand.

you can try to buy an external usb carddreader which support your sd-card type (talking generic now for any sdcard formfactor)

IT has a reason why newer cameras for example now support wifi to move hte data

----------

